# Dwarf Puffers - Shrimp Friendly?



## kifeter (Sep 1, 2010)

NOOOO!!!! I got a dwarf puffer once, and that was the last time I will ever get one. It eat all my shrimp and my otto. Cut my otto clean in half! And boy can they eat....


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I can imagine what the puffer will say when it sees the Amano.


LUNCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fyrieus (Jun 15, 2010)

haha okay the answer is clear, i guess it will be a fine cuisine for them.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah, they'll get along great! 



like lions and lambs


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Dwarf puffers would love for you to give them some shrimp tank mates!


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

I put a dwarf puffer in my shimp tank once. All was fine for about a month. He would go around picking off snails and left the shrimp alone but once the snail population got kind of thin, the puffer ate his first shrimp and never went back to snails. Needless to say i had to remove him.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I've had my dwarf puffer in my community tank for a long time now and he hasn't killed any of my amanos or fish. He only kills snails. I guess mine could be the exception though. Because I also have bumble bee gobies in the same tank and they eat flake food.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

yours is definitely the exception, these fish are little bastards. They usually require their own 10g, or a species tank


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

lol The meanest fish in my tank are the whiteclouds.


----------

